# Glue for Colorado Structures



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I feel kinda silly asking this question however....what type of glue works best for Colorado Structures building kits? Been a long time since I've put a kit together.


Monte


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By trainman707 on 06 Apr 2012 09:07 PM 


I feel kinda silly asking this question however....what type of glue works best for Colorado Structures building kits? Been a long time since I've put a kit together.


Monte

I think I have one of every Colorado Structures buildings. I have not assembled them yet. 

What part of the forest are you in Monte? That may be a factor in what you use for glue.

I am in AZ and I don't know what glue to use either so Don't feel too silly. 

JJ


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By John J on 06 Apr 2012 11:16 PM 
Posted By trainman707 on 06 Apr 2012 09:07 PM 


I feel kinda silly asking this question however....what type of glue works best for Colorado Structures building kits? Been a long time since I've put a kit together.


Monte

I think I have one of every Colorado Structures buildings. I have not assembled them yet. 

What part of the forest are you in Monte? That may be a factor in what you use for glue.

I am in AZ and I don't know what glue to use either so Don't feel too silly. 

JJ 



Hey JJ,


Thanks for the reply. I'm in the Arkie Forest (near Henson). Hot and humid in the Summer...cold and dry in the Winter...then again sometimes cold and wet in the winter! Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


Monte


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I used good ol' "Plastruct Plastic Weld". Haven't put it outside yet but the building feels very solid. 

JackM


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Testors Plastic Cement. Same stuff you use for models. The key to creating a strong building is to glue a square piece of styrene into the corners. This goes a long way in reinforcing the overall strength of the building. Our club has, for the last two years, been placing a large order to CMS. We are all converts to these buildings. They are easily assembled, take any type of paint, and look great. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Marine Goop. The reinforced corners are a must. Hot and humid in Florida with "Monsoon" rains in the afternoon.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I assemble the buildings with any styrene plastic cement. Then I use pine quarter round molding and cut pieces to reinforce each corner. I attach those to the inside of the model with liquid nails construction adhesive. Nothing has failed in 3 years. However, the roof presented me some issues. Styrene cenemt works, but begins to fail after a few years, so I measured the angle and cut some pieces of molding to fit the interior roof joint, adhered them with liquid nails. No more problems. 

PS_ I found the glue joints perform better if I either mask the joints or scrape off paint overspray so the plastic is exposed to the glue

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob Pero on 07 Apr 2012 08:08 AM 
Marine Goop. The reinforced corners are a must. Hot and humid in Florida with "Monsoon" rains in the afternoon. 
I would second Bob's suggestion... I use it here in the high desert of Arizona and it works great.... Stays put and is a bit flexible for heating and cooling exapnsion and contraction...

It's good stuff...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

JJ 



Hey JJ,


Thanks for the reply. I'm in the Arkie Forest (near Henson). Hot and humid in the Summer...cold and dry in the Winter...then again sometimes cold and wet in the winter! Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


Monte


Nice Forest








.
JJ


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Bob Pero on 07 Apr 2012 08:08 AM 
Marine Goop. The reinforced corners are a must. Hot and humid in Florida with "Monsoon" rains in the afternoon. 


Thanks Bob. Where can I purchase the Marine Goop?





Monte


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Marine Goop or Household Goop. Use in a well ventilated area. Have had some of the first of the colorado buildings out on the layout for going on three seasons. Reinforce your corners and they well be great.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use 3M emblem adhesive which is designed for plastics. Seems to work great and do as others reinforce the corners and any other joints. Later RJD


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 07 Apr 2012 06:15 PM 
I use 3M emblem adhesive which is designed for plastics. Seems to work great and do as others reinforce the corners and any other joints. Later RJD 


Will try that as well. Where can I get it?


Monte


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

MEK works great as well. I buy mine at Home Depot in the paint department. One container will last forever!!!! I use a small needle point applicator to apply it. It will weld (melt) the two parts together. I stand both parts up together and let capillary action bond the parts. Strong stuff.... use ventilation!!! Hope this helps. 


-Kevin.


----------

